

Show HN: A YouTube and Last.fm mashup - hhaidar
http://demiba.com/browse

======
goldfeld
Really great! This is would be a serious alternative to grooveshark if you
could mashup some music database to be able to group the songs by album (and
then make my session playlist be the album I choose). Adding songs to custom
build my playlist would also be nice. And lastly can you make it able to
filter only html5 youtube videos? I'm sometimes on a machine without flash and
grooveshark doesn't run without it.

------
lmb88
so i can't link this to my last.fm account... what's the point?

~~~
hhaidar
It using last.fm to grab related artists and generate a playlist. Each
playlist creates its own session that you can share with other people and
watch in real time.

Here's an example: <http://demiba.com/radio/red-hot-chili-peppers>

We're using it at my job right now. It's great when everyone is wearing
headphones but wants to listen to the same thing.

As for linking to last.fm accounts, its on the way. We're planning on making
the 'favorite' button update your last.fm profile among other stuff.

